# Happy Birthday historyb, John Lanier



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 27, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 07-27-2009:

-historyb (born in 1971, Age: 38)
-John Lanier (born in 1981, Age: 28)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Berean (Jul 27, 2009)

*Happy Birthday* to both youse guys!


----------



## JML (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for your kindness. It has been a good birthday, except for the fact that I have been at work all day.


----------



## Idelette (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Guys!!!


----------



## historyb (Jul 27, 2009)

thank you all


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 27, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Happy birthday!!



Cool emoticons to express a heartfelt sentiment.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 
May God's grace fill you with joy today and in the coming year.


----------

